

Startup seeking CTO - TAnthonyH

CT basd healthcare&#x2F;rare diseas startup is seeking ways to find our CTO... any assistance on resources &#x2F; meetings &#x2F; hangouts etc
======
uptown
Do you have a website, or can you provide any more info on your company?

